# Ipad 4 vs ipad mini vos avis



## Patrowski (27 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, j'aurais besoin d'avis de personne étant passer de ipad 3 ou 4 a celui de ipad mini. 

Mon utilisation de ipad est pages pour prendre mes cours, les mains, la musique de temps en temps et les photos mais pas forcément les jeux je m'en sers pas trop pour cela. 


Ce que j'aurais besoin de savoir c'est si ipad mini et apte a répondre a mes besoins que j'ai ? 
J'ai un doute sur l'écran un peu petit .. Sachant que les cours c'est que la prise de note.  Le poids aussi est pas mal pour le mini 


Voilà j'attend vos avis.


----------



## Lauange (28 Mars 2013)

iPad 4. Plus confortable.


----------



## Tosay (28 Mars 2013)

Ipad 4 ........... Ou un iPad *2* (ou même un "3" si tu en trouve encore !)

Et faut pas se focaliser sur le poids !! il pèse pas une tonne l'iPad hein !

Comme ce sera pour tes cours et donc tu pourras le poser sur une table ou sur tes genoux.....et donc je ne vois pas où le poids poserait problème 

Pour moi, si j'achète l'iPad mini ce serait uniquement à cause de son prix


----------



## Ealdu (28 Mars 2013)

Et pour moi toujours le mini.

Je ne veux plus d'une grande taille...
Plus facile à transporter, on le met n'importe ou, moins lourd désolée mais les quelques grammes en moins se font bien sentir à la fin de la journée.


Pour avoir eu les deux tailles, le mini reste le plus mobile.


----------



## Patrowski (28 Mars 2013)

Ealdu je pense comme toi mais j'ai pas pu passer au mini. Niveau prise de cours ça va ?


----------



## Ealdu (28 Mars 2013)

Je ne prends plus de cours depuis longtemps.... Mais par contre je travaille et participe a des réunions, réalise des synthèses.... Bref l'iPad me sert professionnellement et j'avoue amener plus facilement le mini. Il est plus discret et l'équivalent d'un bloc note. Le grand iPad reste plus proche de l'ordi portable a mes yeux. 

Mais suis-je un exemple, puisque je suis passée sur une tablette Samsung galaxy note pour les prises de notes manuscrites, l'usage de son stylet n'a pas d'équivalence sur iPad pour l'écriture et le dessin. Par contre je garde mon iPad pour tout le reste... Je suis et reste profondément attachée à Apple.


Maintenant il est difficile de décider pour toi de ce qui te conviendra le mieux. Vois déjà les différentes réponses a ta question.....
Saches malgré tout que les iPad se revendent très bien si jamais tu regrettais ton choix.
C'est à l'usage que l'on peut vraiment savoir!


----------



## MiWii (28 Mars 2013)

Tout comme Ealdu, je ne jure que par le mini, et je les ai tous eu (sauf le 4 puisque j'ai pris le mini). 

Et je ne reviendrais pas au "grand" iPad... à chaque fois que je le vois, je me dis "ouhaaaa c'est vrai qu'il est gros!" 


J'utilise egalement mon iPad pour le boulot: prise de note (l'iPad me convient tres bien avec mon stylet pour prendre des notes en reunion. T'utilises quelle appli Ealdu pour que ça ne te convienne pas ?), annotation pdf, redaction word (avec pages), consultation et modification de tableau excel (avec numbers). 


Bref, je fais tout comme je faisais avec mon iPad classique, à la difference que j'emmene mon mini partout !!! 


D'ailleurs la semaine derniere Zhom a voulu me payer un sac à main, et il me dit "faut juste voir si ton mini rentre dedans" et quand je l'ai sorti du petit sac en bandoulière que j'avais, il a juste halluciné, il ne pensait pas que je pouvais l'avoir sur moi, vu la taille du sac !!! lol


Pour ce qui est de faire ton choix, si tu achetes l'ipad en Apple Store, tu as 15j pour changer d'avis ! Quand j'y suis allée pour acheter le mien, une dame hesitait entre le mini et le normal, le vendeur lui a conseillé d'essayer le mini, et de le ramener avant 15j si ça ne convient pas et qu'elle pense preferer le grand !!


----------



## Ealdu (28 Mars 2013)

@Miwii:  en fait c'est plus un problème de stylet et de doigt!

Je ne trouve absolument aucun stylet pour iPad qui me convient pour le dessin ou l'écriture. Et le doigt je ne peux pas. Mes seules divergences avec le regretter S. Jobs!   


Le stylet du galaxy note est très proche d'un stylo "normal" et il faut bien le reconnaître sur ce plan là, Samsung et Wacom ont réussi leur coup. Sa pointe est fine et très très precise. Les même sensation que sur du papier avec tous les avantages du numérique en plus. 
Je ne prendrais pas une galaxy tab qui est l'équivalent de l'iPad sur le principe.


Je regrette d'ailleurs que les auteurs de logiciel de dessin notamment délaissent à ce point cette tablette.....


Enfin, hors de question de me séparer de mon iPad. En fait je me suis offert un bloc note de luxe....


Comme je le disais sur un autre poste, un iPad avec une sous couche Samsung et un stylet Wacom... Le nirvana !!!!!


----------



## MiWii (29 Mars 2013)

Euh oui... luxueux le carnet de note 

merci pour ta réponse. 


Après moi je ne dessine pas sur l'ipad, je prends juste des notes avec noteshelf, et ça va nickel. donc, vive mon ipad mini !


----------



## bugman (30 Mars 2013)

Lut,

Cela ne vous manque pas trop le Retina (confort pour la lecture) ?


----------



## big41 (31 Mars 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Lut,
> 
> Cela ne vous manque pas trop le Retina (confort pour la lecture) ?



Non pas du tout, j'avais un iPad 3 et je suis passé au mini pour le poids et l'encombrement et je ne le regretté pas, même côté écran non retina.
C'est sur qu'un retina serait une plus valie mais ça ne me gêne pas.
Quand je prend l'iPad 3 de ma femme je le trouve trop lourd et peu pratique mais je ne me sers de mon iPad mini que pour les mails et les recherches internet, je ne prend ni notés ni cours dessus.
Quand le retina sortira je le prendrais pour donner le mien a ma chérie,qui,en à marre du poids du 3


----------



## MiWii (31 Mars 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Non pas du tout, j'avais un iPad 3 et je suis passé au mini pour le poids et l'encombrement et je ne le regretté pas, même côté écran non retina.
> C'est sur qu'un retina serait une plus valie mais ça ne me gêne pas.
> Quand je prend l'iPad 3 de ma femme je le trouve trop lourd et peu pratique mais je ne me sers de mon iPad mini que pour les mails et les recherches internet, je ne prend ni notés ni cours dessus.
> Quand le retina sortira je le prendrais pour donner le mien a ma chérie,qui,en à marre du poids du 3



idem, ça ne me gene pas du tout ! 
il faut dire que la qualité de l'ecran du mini est dejà top, et je ne zoome pas mes textes comme une malade !! lol


----------



## big41 (31 Mars 2013)

miwii a dit:


> idem, ça ne me gene pas du tout !
> Il faut dire que la qualité de l'ecran du mini est dejà top, et je ne zoome pas mes textes comme une malade !! Lol



 +1


----------



## bugman (31 Mars 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## diegue (31 Mars 2013)

L'iPad est beaucoup plus confortable pour le travail même s'il est (pour moi trop) lourd. J'attends avec impatience l'iPad 5 qui, j' espère, aura un poids proche de celui de la future Xperia tablet.
Pour moi le mini est celui que l'on a en permanece avec soi, d'où l' utilité de prendre un cellular.
Jobs avait raison, le format de l'iPad est très très bien adapté pour tout, notamment la lecture de revues, de comics, la visualisation de la télé, les notes, les fichiers type excel / numbers, etc
Bref, si je ne devais en avoir qu'un ce serait l'iPad !


----------



## Uchi (1 Avril 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> J'utilise egalement mon iPad pour le boulot: prise de note (l'iPad me convient tres bien avec mon stylet pour prendre des notes en reunion. T'utilises quelle appli Ealdu pour que ça ne te convienne pas ?), annotation pdf, redaction word (avec pages), consultation et modification de tableau excel (avec numbers).



Je sais pas comment tu fais mais personnellement je trouve l'iPad chiant pour la prise de note malgré son grand écran. J'ai essayé une fois depuis quand il s'agit de bosser : c'est Macbook Pro direct. 

Une tablette c'est bien pour la consultation surtout l'iPad Mini :love:. Et pour la production c'est le Macbook.


----------



## iPadOne (1 Avril 2013)

Uchi a dit:


> Je sais pas comment tu fais mais personnellement je trouve l'iPad chiant pour la prise de note malgré son grand écran. J'ai essayé une fois depuis quand il s'agit de bosser : c'est Macbook Pro direct.
> 
> Une tablette c'est bien pour la consultation surtout l'iPad Mini :love:. Et pour la production c'est le Macbook.




Bizarre, je suis en permanence en déplacement et je ne prend que mon iPad Mini et je travaille avec , un copain archi ne jure plus que par son mini , j'aurai du mal a repartir avec  mon MBA au début c'est pas simple mais une fois qu'on a pris le coup on a du mal a s'en passer, le grand iPad est certes mieux mais moins facile a trimballer a moins de vouloir se trainer un grand sac (enfin c'est mon avis)


----------



## big41 (1 Avril 2013)

Uchi a dit:


> Je sais pas comment tu fais mais personnellement je trouve l'iPad chiant pour la prise de note malgré son grand écran. J'ai essayé une fois depuis quand il s'agit de bosser : c'est Macbook Pro direct.
> 
> Une tablette c'est bien pour la consultation surtout l'iPad Mini :love:. Et pour la production c'est le Macbook.


Exactement 
C'est aussi ma manière de procéder, MBP et iPad mini se complètent parfaitement


----------



## MiWii (1 Avril 2013)

Euh oui on est d'accord, je travaille pas 100% de mon temps avec le mini non plus hein!!

Je prends des notes avec un stylet au cours des reunions, je lis dessus tous mes pdf pour les annoter directement et pouvoir envoyer les remarques aux collegues sans passer par les scans (et du coup moins de papier aussi). Concernant excel/word c'est quand je suis hors du bureau, sinon, bien evidemment, je prends l'ordi


----------

